# como crear circuitos en Pspice



## dante19 (May 8, 2008)

necesito ayuda no se como crear un circuito con diodos ideales y diodos reales en Pspice le estaria muy agradecido al que me pueda ayuda con este tema..... 

ayudenme porfavor


----------



## digitalis (May 9, 2008)

te recomiendo esta guía

http://www.ics.upm.es/recursos/ManualSpice.pdf


----------



## dante19 (May 13, 2008)

gracias men, pero no esta lo que ando buscando pero igual se te agradece por la ayuda. alguien mas que pueda ayudarme tengo que hacer un proyecto con diodos y no encuentro nada de eso


----------

